# I am pleading for some help!



## bigj108 (Apr 1, 2013)

So here is my situation, I am an avid fisherman (or what i would like to think) but i usually fish lake erie for perch and walleye, or ice fish in michigan in the winter. I live/have lived in the columbus area for 6 years but very rarely fish around here. My 6 year old nephew is staying with me this weekend and he is begging me to take him fishing. I have fished alum a few times but with very limited success. I would love to get into some crappie with him and am looking at the north end of alum from the banks as i dont think he is ready for a kayak yet!! I know it is hard for us fisherman to share good spots (I dont expect anyone honey holes! just a decent spot) but please help me take a young fisherman out and have a good time, my promise to you is I will fish it this weekend with my nephew, I will not share the spot with anyone else, and I will not go back to it! I am open to any advice, please PM with any information you do not want to make public. Please help!! thanks guys.


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

From what I have heard recently and from where I have been going. I would say your best bet for some crappies or saugeyes would be Deer Creek or Buckeye. I haven't left empty handed the last few times I went to Buckeye. Both are a little bit of drive. But if you catch em its worth it.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

One post huh? I'm sure someone will chime in.... Adding a kid is a nice touch.
Fishing below any dam would work, why does the 6 year old care what he catches?


----------



## bigj108 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes one post, I dont think when you joined the forum you started with 100, so everyone knew how great at life you are. and the 6 year old does not care what he catches, he just likes to be out kind of like i do, I dont care what I catch either, I would just like to put a little meal on the table for him as well since my sister does not eat fish or any seafood for that matter. In fact I wanted him to try some smelt about a month ago that i cought through the ice and i had to tell him it was chicken fish to get him to eat it. I dont want him to be ruined like my sister is.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Take him to Indian Lake, saugeye, crappie ought to be on fire this weekend with the shallows warming up, 99% sure he'll have a good time, Mike


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

bigj108 said:


> Yes one post, I dont think when you joined the forum you started with 100, so everyone knew how great at life you are. and the 6 year old does not care what he catches, he just likes to be out kind of like i do, I dont care what I catch either, I would just like to put a little meal on the table for him as well since my sister does not eat fish or any seafood for that matter. In fact I wanted him to try some smelt about a month ago that i cought through the ice and i had to tell him it was chicken fish to get him to eat it. I dont want him to be ruined like my sister is.


Point being most people on here SHOULD be cautious about someone with their first post being about fishing spots. You can catch edible fish everywhere in central Ohio without needing specifics.
And i appreciate you recognizing my greatness.


----------



## bigj108 (Apr 1, 2013)

Good shore fishing at Indian? Also to prove that I am taking a kid fishing I will post pics on Friday but this is him at Christmas with my dogs...










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I hope you got the childs mother or fathers permission to post the picture of him on the internet. Just sayin.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

LOL welcome to ogf. fish will be biting everywhere this weekend due to warmer temps. I would stick to shallower lakes or ponds that warm first like buckeye or indian. based on the little guys skills you might be better served going for crappie or gills with a float and little jig.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Man, you guys are being hard on the new guy! Welcome to OGF! Get out this weekend, and you'll be guaranteed to have some fun. Stay away from kayaks, esp. for inexperienced anglers. (Although my wife has outfished me several times on ours lol). Hit up a bank, take a lawn chair, enjoy the sun, and catch some fish. Just present it very slowly, and you'll do well.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

bigj108 said:


> Good shore fishing at Indian? Also to prove that I am taking a kid fishing I will post pics on Friday but this is him at Christmas with my dogs..
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Beautiful dogs! Pm sent

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigj108 (Apr 1, 2013)

in response to everyone SHOULD be cautious, i agree I use other forums and i would not give someone my Honey hole, but I will give good reports when i know what i am talking about and i will not give bad information just to prove a point like many people do. the reason for this forums is to help out your fellow fisherman not talk about how you caught a fish once but cant say where or on what or what time of the year it was, if you read my first post i am not looking for a honey hole i am looking for a place to take a kid fishing and catch a few fish.


----------



## bigj108 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you guys. and i actually stole the picture from my sisters facebook page so we are good there.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Check out Prairie Oak. Plenty of bank fishing available, and even a kids/handicapped only pond. West Side of Columbus and part of Metro Parks.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Bigj108 - Welcome to OGF - I haven't been to Alum yet this year but if you don't live to far from it I would check out the Howard road area for Crappie this time of the year. Buckeye is good but without a boat you are limited to where you can fish because there are houses all around the lake. I have a son who is now 7 and fishes with me a lot - I know that if you don't catch fish they lose interest fast. Make sure you take some wax worms. If the crappie are not hitting in the area you are maybe the gills will be. Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## bigj108 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Snyd, yes you are correct , if we aren't catching anything it won't be long before we are in the jeep heading home. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Antrim just stocked trout (last friday) and for the first week is always good....I haven't been yet but that would be an option....get some minnows and 1 foot under a float has always worked for me in the past
I like the south west corner and about 15 feet or so off the shoreline....although a lot are caught at the other end too. ...but seems to be shallower ....I am just set in my ways I guess the limit is 5 per person and they do sometimes check for licenses as you are leaving along with your catch


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

I would think that alum mite be a bit cold yet,but this time of year it just mite be on fire by thse rocks 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ironman172 said:


> Antrim just stocked trout (last friday) and for the first week is always good....I haven't been yet but that would be an option....get some minnows and 1 foot under a float has always worked for me in the past
> I like the south west corner and about 15 feet or so off the shoreline....although a lot are caught at the other end too. ...but seems to be shallower ....I am just set in my ways I guess the limit is 5 per person and they do sometimes check for licenses as you are leaving along with your catch


if you decide to go after those trout the best bait i have ever used is little balls of velvita cheese below a bobber. just try different depths. cast it out and let it drift back in untill your bait hits bottom. then let it lay for a few minutes then cast it out again.

i really cant help you as where to fish in ohio. because i live and fish in indiana. but if i was fishing i would pick a shallow bay on the north side if possable. and fish around any stick ups. if he is good at casting use a small pinky jig about 12 to 18 inches below a bobber. and reel real slow stopping often. this is a killer on crappie early in the year if there around.

wish i could have been more help. i am alittle better fisherman because of the good people on here. i am willing to help anybody as much as i can. i dont even look at how many post you have. we all started at no# 1. good luck and good fishing.
sherman


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

sbreech said:


> Check out Prairie Oak. Plenty of bank fishing available, and even a kids/handicapped only pond. West Side of Columbus and part of Metro Parks.


That's the one I was going to recommend. Wish I had kid I could take so that I could fish that thing. Dad's dead so that options out...


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a small pond just outside of Johnstown 1/2+ acres I stock for kids to fish. You are welcome to bring him here, it is stocked with bass, bluegill and channel cats (only a few cats are left). I stocked over 200 perch last year but have never caught one they could have been eaten by the bass and cats. The bass really need thinned out and I want rid of the cats. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Indian L?: Probably be reeally busy, but try around the wooden boat docks, veg, and old structure, and you should land a few crappie. Dunk a few minnie's in the water in see what you get. If you can handle the wakes the boat launch areas might work for ya.
If you don't get enough for a meal, MacD's. will bring a smile to any 7 yr. old.
Welcome to OGF.


----------



## bigj108 (Apr 1, 2013)

I was thinking about Antrim as I live about 2 minutes away, did not know they stocked it last week. Thank you guys for all the warm welcomes, I hope to meet some of you guys out on the water some time. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

is it bash the new guy with a gravity hammer day or what? I know he came in a small bit aggressive but he's a new guy. remember that.

I second trying out a dam. lot s of fish like those places.
also, try waiting a few weeks. your chances of catching a fish will go up high. 
if you're looking for gills, try tipping a drop shot hook with a Berkeley gulp alive waxies and tie a sinker or clip a slip shot on. fish that in shady places during the summer or where you see fish or where there might be fish (rocks, trees, submerged plant life,) and reel in very slow.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Antrim Lake


Franklin


29-Mar

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...Reports/troutsprtrout/tabid/6974/Default.aspx

and they sure are fun to catch ....good fighters


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> That's the one I was going to recommend. Wish I had kid I could take so that I could fish that thing. Dad's dead so that options out...


Call Franklin Count Children's service. They'll hook you up with a kid for a few hours. Is Big Brother org. still around


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I agree on all of the Antrim suggestions given recent stocking. I think it was Sherman who commented on Velveeta being a good bait. I grew up on that with stocked trout. I even used to roll it into balls with cotton so it would stay on the hook.

Honestly, I think you would do the best a week after the trout stocking there with minnows under a bobber.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to OGF. buckeye lake is a good with lots of gills, cats, crappies,eyes, and may be just may be a WIPPER ! but where ever go fishing good luck.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

wow, the welcoming here is overwhelming. haha. i agree with the antrim thing, ive fished it when it was freshly stocked, and it can be quite a good time. if there are crappie biting, maybe just get him a pointer or 2 on depths and what kind of structure they're on. no honey holes given, im sure he doesnt mind doing a bit of research. just send him in the right direction.


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

Same thing happened to me when I joined the forum... asked for a decent smallmouth creek (an entire creek, not a specific stretch) and got slammed for asking...

I'd reccommend Antrim as well. Tons of trout have been caught in the SW corner this week and I know there are still plenty left in there to be caught. The bridge at the Alum spillway has been decent for crappie this week. Orange powerbait crappie bites under a bobber.

Welcome to the forums


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wish i was from the area or id help ya out.. Always good luck! hope you and the little man catch something! should be a beautiful weekend hope to take the girlfriends little boy out fishing he's been bugging me ever since i touched a pole this year.... Its kind of cute really he looks thru a bass pro shop catalog everytime hes in the car with me and tells me what lures he wants or asks if they will catch a big one.. Its awesome to see a kid not wanting to sit around and play angry birds all day.. some of my fondest child hood memories are from fishing with my dad and grandpa 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigj108 (Apr 1, 2013)

Once again thank you all for the warm welcome, I am looking forward to sharing some info as well as learning a lot from you guys. I am a young man myself and have fished with my father all of my life, and still cherish every moment I get to do it with him. I now find myself taking my nephew fishing whenever I can, as I too love to see kids outside, instead of sitting indoors on the computer or video games. Thanks for all the advice I hope we can get on some fish this weekend and I can show him a good time.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

I would like to say welcome to OGF, I think anyways? Its crazy on some of the comments I see when it comes to someone asking a question about fishing or fishing spots. OGF is suppose to be about friendship and to help others that need that extra little "tweek" on there fishing skills so they can enjoy the thrill of fishing. Any how...I have not been out yet and hope to get out this weekend myself, but I did some checking and what I have seen and heard, Delaware is doing good with minnows. I saw several fisherman out Monday on the North end fishing and seem to be doing good.Anywhere along the North end where its shallower and along the banks will be good. Hope this helps you and enjoy fishing with your nephew.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Another really easy place is brookside estates elementary school. Really small pond with a little deck on it. Mainly little gills there but used to ride my bike there as a kid and fish when I got kicked out of the pond in my neighborhood. Some little bass but really easy. If it gets warmer a cove at alum would be cool because he can see a ton of sweet stuff. There is a good one just south of 36/37 with a little stream that leads into it you can see from the road. Cool little pond on top of the hill and easy to walk around. Carp are up shallow in the back right now and crappie and cats will be up on the banks here soon. Always a chance for a Muskie too!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

its all good.
use little cleos for the trout. 1/8 oz.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

bigj108 said:


> Yes one post, I dont think when you joined the forum you started with 100, so everyone knew how great at life you are. and the 6 year old does not care what he catches, he just likes to be out kind of like i do, I dont care what I catch either, I would just like to put a little meal on the table for him as well since my sister does not eat fish or any seafood for that matter. In fact I wanted him to try some smelt about a month ago that i cought through the ice and i had to tell him it was chicken fish to get him to eat it. I dont want him to be ruined like my sister is.


bigj, How about some of those smelt ice-fishing tips you have? Receipes? I just had to order some from Krogers last week. I love those little fish.

I think it was ezbite that posted some of his winter (pier) smelt fishing videos.

Good luck finding the bite... The only thing I'm catching anything on is minnows (and not very many).


----------



## bigj108 (Apr 1, 2013)

I will do you guys one better than giving you smelt tips... How about we get a group together and make a trip to the hard water next winter!! I too love those little [email protected]&$#*^&#8364; and they are a riot to catch!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigj108 (Apr 1, 2013)

sorry i didnt see you asked for receipes... dip in franks red hot then a mixture of flour, pank, onion powder, garlic powder, salt, and pepper, fry to golden brown!! this is the way i cook my crappie and bluegills as well, the little lady likes the old fashioned egg wash.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I live by an AWESOME kid pond. The best.
No crappie but TONS and TONS of nice, hand sized bluegills and plenty of 1-3 lb largemouth.
It has a gazebo and a little deck the kids can fish off. There's a smaller pond that holds bunches of bullfrogs for catching.
If you want the info, shoot me a PM and I'll gladly give you the details. 

BEAUTIFUL dogs, by the way.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

bigj108 said:


> I will do you guys one better than giving you smelt tips... How about we get a group together and make a trip to the hard water next winter!! I too love those little [email protected]&$#*^&#8364; and they are a riot to catch!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Oh man the talk of smelt is making me hungry .. There's this small place up in Michigan near the pere marquet and they do some deep fried smelt..i eat like 2lbs of em that week im up there!! haven't tried cooking it myself but that recipe sounds tempting

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

At Giant Eagle, I occasionally buy Canadian smelt when they have it and bread them up. I don't recommend ever buying the Pacific smelt they sell. They are too big with big bones and taste stronger.

This post started off all wrong, and people got called out for reacting understandably because of that. No one should "plead" for anything on a fishing site. That's just bad form. Beyond that, how difficult is it to find a suitable place to take six-year-old to fish? You get some bread and/or some worms, and you go to your local pond.


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> ...how difficult is it to find a suitable place to take six-year-old to fish? You get some bread and/or some worms, and you go to your local pond.


Exactly. That's all he's asking for and I don't see why that warrants such a negative response. I've seen it a million times on this and other forums and it really bugs me. What are we losing by PMing the guy the name of a good, public body of water to catch a few gills and crappie? Sharing my love for fishing with someone else (especially a child) brings me just as much satisfaction as catching a big fish myself. 
Like I said in a previous post, I got slammed for asking what creeks and rivers were best suited for wading for smallies when I moved to Ohio, and I almost stopped using the forum right then and there due to the amount of negative replies I received. One member on this site reccommended the Darbys. That's all the information I needed to get started. 
Give them a place to start, let them learn from there. No need to be hostile about it.


----------



## casey_ (Jan 23, 2012)

Always great to get young ones outdoors to learn about the world we live in. Every year too few kids show an interest in the outdoors.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry for kinda hi-jacking your thread bigj.....Good luck to you and your nephew this year... Be safe (and take him smelt fishing next year). I'll have to try your receipe though!!! Sounds a little spicy.........Thanks.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Man, I hope he doesn't take this as his first impression of OGF... If you guys would have responded to me that harsh on my first few posts I would have been ban along time ago! You should be ashamed of yourselves.

Alum def has some good spots. If it were me hitting the bank I would try something outside of the main basins... There are a few spots on the other side of Old State and Africa. Park on the side of the road and a quick hike down the hill. Seems they would warm a little faster to me being that they are a bit smaller than the main basins. Decent populations in there too. Hope you can get the kid hooked!

On a side note, I hope I just gave your tourney spot out to everyone! (yes they can be accessed by boat if you trim all the way up and guide yourself through the tunnel under the road) Tight Lines Gentlemen

"Big fish only get caught because they open their mouth."


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Back to the OP, if you've been around town for a while you may already know this, but Alum is a madhouse of semi-compotent pleasure boaters on a nice day. Stay away from big open water.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Uh just letting you know that both tunnels that connect the main lake to those feeder coves there on the east side of Alum were the boat ramps are located were about a foot and a half above the water. Been that way for a while now. Crappie are moving in. Did slightly below ok with slip bobber and minnow at varied depths.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

percidaeben said:


> Uh just letting you know that both tunnels that connect the main lake to those feeder coves there on the east side of Alum were the boat ramps are located were about a foot and a half above the water. Been that way for a while now. Crappie are moving in. Did slightly below ok with slip bobber and minnow at varied depths.


I should have included that it is possible at summer pool or higher...

"Big fish only get caught because they open their mouth."


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

bigj108 said:


> So here is my situation, I am an avid fisherman (or what i would like to think) but i usually fish lake erie for perch and walleye, or ice fish in michigan in the winter. I live/have lived in the columbus area for 6 years but very rarely fish around here. My 6 year old nephew is staying with me this weekend and he is begging me to take him fishing. I have fished alum a few times but with very limited success. I would love to get into some crappie with him and am looking at the north end of alum from the banks as i dont think he is ready for a kayak yet!! I know it is hard for us fisherman to share good spots (I dont expect anyone honey holes! just a decent spot) but please help me take a young fisherman out and have a good time, my promise to you is I will fish it this weekend with my nephew, I will not share the spot with anyone else, and I will not go back to it! I am open to any advice, please PM with any information you do not want to make public. Please help!! thanks guys.


I just had to offer my two cents. I read this post and could not help but to smile. I been checking, reading and submitting posts for years. I have never read a post that a avid fisherman with 6 years living in central ohio would need to "plead" to CATCH fish. Just saying.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

shwookie said:


> One post huh? I'm sure someone will chime in.... Adding a kid is a nice touch.
> Fishing below any dam would work, why does the 6 year old care what he catches?


The 6 year old doesn't care what hw catches but he cares that he catches. My kids will give me about 1 hour to figure out, then fishing is over, unless we get some fish. Then they will fish for hours. Ponds are always a good place to start. Alum creek actually has some ponds on it. Otherwise buckeye and Indian near docks. Pm with any specific questions I would be glad to answer


----------



## bigj108 (Apr 1, 2013)

gone2fish said:


> I just had to offer my two cents. I read this post and could not help but to smile. I been checking, reading and submitting posts for years. I have never read a post that a avid fisherman with 6 years living in central ohio would need to "plead" to CATCH fish. Just saying.




Thanks for your two cents, but you can keep it. If you saw what i said, i was looking for a good place to fish from SHORE, as i was not going to take a 6 year old in my kayaks or my jon boat. and yes i am an avid fisherman for walleye, perch, and anything through the ice as also stated. for those of you that understood what i was asking for...Thank you again. We went down to buckeye and hit a few places that you guys mentioned to me, we didnt do great but we had one heck of a time, we were able to get some small ones, one crappie about 12.5", one kids chicken nugget kids meal from McDonalds, one soaked iPhone, and one tip broken off of a St. Croix rod. All in all it was a great trip, and again, thank you all for the advice and offers. Hopefully one day and i can repay all you. and for all those who have to be be d bags, I truly hope that some day you need some fishing help, or maybe a tow off the water, or something, and when you do I hope i am there to help you, because that is what a TRUE sportsman does, he does not sit on his computer and bashes another outdoorsman for asking for some advice.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Geez, tough crowd here. Welcome to OGF.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

bigj108 said:


> Thanks for your two cents, but you can keep it. If you saw what i said, i was looking for a good place to fish from SHORE, as i was not going to take a 6 year old in my kayaks or my jon boat. and yes i am an avid fisherman for walleye, perch, and anything through the ice as also stated. for those of you that understood what i was asking for...Thank you again. We went down to buckeye and hit a few places that you guys mentioned to me, we didnt do great but we had one heck of a time, we were able to get some small ones, one crappie about 12.5", one kids chicken nugget kids meal from McDonalds, one soaked iPhone, and one tip broken off of a St. Croix rod. All in all it was a great trip, and again, thank you all for the advice and offers. Hopefully one day and i can repay all you. and for all those who have to be be d bags, I truly hope that some day you need some fishing help, or maybe a tow off the water, or something, and when you do I hope i am there to help you, because that is what a TRUE sportsman does, he does not sit on his computer and bashes another outdoorsman for asking for some advice.


SMH. 

What you still fail to realize is that OGF is littered with first posts just like yours. It's also full of lurkers and meathunters. Click on the users and see how many pages of lurkers alone there are. I'm sure everyone here has been burned by being helpful at one time or another. All of us know a spot that got fished out. Some of us may be more cautious than others, if it comes across as being a "d bag", i'm sorry, but we're not the only ones acting like such. I also don't think anyone other than you resorted to name calling.

I for one found your whole lived here for 6 years, have a kid, need to catch whatever to be very suspicious. However, I still gave you the answers you were looking for. I'm glad I was wrong about your intentions, i'm glad you and the boy had a good time. I get emails from Nigerian Princes, I choose to still not believe that though.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

st.slippy said:


> The 6 year old doesn't care what hw catches but he cares that he catches. My kids will give me about 1 hour to figure out, then fishing is over, unless we get some fish. Then they will fish for hours. Ponds are always a good place to start. Alum creek actually has some ponds on it. Otherwise buckeye and Indian near docks. Pm with any specific questions I would be glad to answer


Agreed which is why I also gave him advice on where to go to catch some edible fish.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

If you dont have anything nice to say.......... ever watched bambi? my kids loved that movie!


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

tadluvadd said:


> If you dont have anything nice to say.......... ever watched bambi? my kids loved that movie!


No kidding...I find it slightly ridiculous that this post had so many negative responses. I understand the frustrations of members when lurkers and newbies try to weasel people's hot spots from them, but I don't understand why everyone here feels the need to be an abrasive ass to any new member asking for advice once. How hard is it to just move to the next thread if you think somebody isn't worthy of your advice? It is slightly unreasonable to expect everyone to spend their first 50 posts on the site giving advice and discussing random topics before asking for anything. Nobody has a gun to your head forcing you to give them your help, so if you don't want to provide it you don't have to. If somebody else does, good for them. I wonder if all these people are also giant Ds to every homeless person who asks them for change just because some of them "would spend it on booze?" No, I bet they politely decline and keep walking because it's a lot easier to be a smartass on the internet than it is in real life. Instead of attacking new members who ask once for some advice, perhaps we can leave them alone if we don't want to give them any help.


----------



## bigj108 (Apr 1, 2013)

thank you muskiedan!


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

MuskieDan said:


> No kidding...I find it slightly ridiculous that this post had so many negative responses. I understand the frustrations of members when lurkers and newbies try to weasel people's hot spots from them, but I don't understand why everyone here feels the need to be an abrasive ass to any new member asking for advice once. How hard is it to just move to the next thread if you think somebody isn't worthy of your advice? It is slightly unreasonable to expect everyone to spend their first 50 posts on the site giving advice and discussing random topics before asking for anything. Nobody has a gun to your head forcing you to give them your help, so if you don't want to provide it you don't have to. If somebody else does, good for them. I wonder if all these people are also giant Ds to every homeless person who asks them for change just because some of them "would spend it on booze?" No, I bet they politely decline and keep walking because it's a lot easier to be a smartass on the internet than it is in real life. Instead of attacking new members who ask once for some advice, perhaps we can leave them alone if we don't want to give them any help.


May be the best post I read in a long time.
+++


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I might have missed it but how'd you guys do anyhow bigj?? Did the kid enjoy himself or catch anything?.. Really trying to get my girlfriends boys to actually fish. He wants all the stuff wants to go but get there and doesn't want to listen to me he just wants to do it his way and cast cast cast...got to the point that after one near "member" dismembering hook into the crotch of my pants all hooks came of and he got a sinker and a bobber to cast instead lol. .. But that was last year hoping this year gonna be different...but anywass trailed off there a bit.. Its awesome you taking him out!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

bigj108, I would like to personally apologize on behalf of OGF for the all the negative responses you received. Some people love to throw stone and flex their "internet muscles" to anyone who they consider a Newbie to the forums. People who hide behind their monitors really tick me off. I am glad that you were able to get out with your nephew and had a good time. That's what its all about! hopefully you have yourself a live long fishing buddy!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I just see it as a rite-of-passage. I've been a member of various messageboards over the years, and every one of them is exactly the same way--newbies get hazed. Those who can deal with it stick around and eventually get welcomed into the community, or at least tolerated.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Does the Sunbury water plant still let people go back and fish in the pond? I remember back in the early 90's all you had to do was go and ask permission. The rule was ask permission and take anything you catch. Back then it was full of crappie and gills.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

MuskieDan said:


> No kidding...I find it slightly ridiculous that this post had so many negative responses. I understand the frustrations of members when lurkers and newbies try to weasel people's hot spots from them, but I don't understand why everyone here feels the need to be an abrasive ass to any new member asking for advice once. How hard is it to just move to the next thread if you think somebody isn't worthy of your advice? It is slightly unreasonable to expect everyone to spend their first 50 posts on the site giving advice and discussing random topics before asking for anything. Nobody has a gun to your head forcing you to give them your help, so if you don't want to provide it you don't have to. If somebody else does, good for them. I wonder if all these people are also giant Ds to every homeless person who asks them for change just because some of them "would spend it on booze?" No, I bet they politely decline and keep walking because it's a lot easier to be a smartass on the internet than it is in real life. Instead of attacking new members who ask once for some advice, perhaps we can leave them alone if we don't want to give them any help.


MuskieDan, Do you realize you said everyone on this thread is an "abrasive ass"? A lot of posters have replied with respect to the OP. You earn respect!!! And you just lost some!!!


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

Calm down hang loose. I was generalizing those on OGF who attack new members. Obviously I wasn't referring to those who kindly offered help to OP, they are the exception to my little rant. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't understand the negativity at all. He was asking for a bluegill/crappie spot to show a kid a good time. Even if he was lying. He wasn't asking for a catfish honey hole. And if you choose not to believe him or your such a stingy person you can't share anything. Then simply don't share, and don't post. What's the point in posting a negative comment that isn't contributing at all.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Bon3s said:


> I don't understand the negativity at all. He was asking for a bluegill/crappie spot to show a kid a good time. Even if he was lying. He wasn't asking for a catfish honey hole. And if you choose not to believe him or your such a stingy person you can't share anything. Then simply don't share, and don't post. What's the point in posting a negative comment that isn't contributing at all.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


An AVID fisherman pleading for a spot to catch bluegills on an established forum is akin to a REAL lady's man begging a woman to hit the sack with him before he even knows who she is. I think that's where most of the hostility came from. Their responses were akin to the lady's man gettin' b-slapped.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

sbreech said:


> An AVID fisherman pleading for a spot to catch bluegills on an established forum is akin to a REAL lady's man begging a woman to hit the sack with him before he even knows who she is. I think that's where most of the hostility came from. Their responses were akin to the lady's man gettin' b-slapped.


LOL at the comparison.

but seriously, just because you fish alot doesnt mean you learn more. i know people who dont know what i know about fishing lures and cover and Etc. but have fished for years more than i.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> LOL at the comparison.
> 
> but seriously, just because you fish alot doesnt mean you learn more. i know people who dont know what i know about fishing lures and cover and Etc. but have fished for years more than i.


Yeah, I meant that to be funny. I actually chuckled at it a couple times after I typed it up...  But I think that's how some folks really take it.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

This post is out of hand. Look back. There was one post...ONE POST...early on that was a little sarcastic about asking where to fish on a first post. 

Honestly, if you ask me, and no one did, this site has a far bigger problem with the mob getting on its self-righteous high horse than it does with people not being exactly welcoming to new posters who may have commited a minor internet faux pas.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> This post is out of hand. Look back. There was one post...ONE POST...early on that was a little sarcastic about asking where to fish on a first post.
> 
> Honestly, if you ask me, and no one did, this site has a far bigger problem with the mob getting on its self-righteous high horse than it does with people not being exactly welcoming to new posters who may have commited a minor internet faux pas.


'Tis true. Some peeps take fishing a little too seriously.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> This post is out of hand. Look back. There was one post...ONE POST...early on that was a little sarcastic about asking where to fish on a first post.
> 
> Honestly, if you ask me, and no one did, this site has a far bigger problem with the mob getting on its self-righteous high horse than it does with people not being exactly welcoming to new posters who may have commited a minor internet faux pas.


Hi pot, my name is kettle.

"Big fish only get caught because they open their mouth."


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

jlami said:


> Hi pot, my name is kettle.
> 
> "Big fish only get caught because they open their mouth."


Whadjya say? I can't hear you from up here.


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 24, 2013)

So fellows, when is the next card club get together?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Greenpea said:


> So fellows, when is the next card club get together?


Right after the Tupperware party but before the baby shower.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> Whadjya say? I can't hear you from up here.


Ha! I often read your posts and ask myself, "Is he on prescription pain meds?"

"Big fish only get caught because they open their mouth."


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> This post is out of hand. Look back. There was one post...ONE POST...early on that was a little sarcastic about asking where to fish on a first post.
> 
> Honestly, if you ask me, and no one did, this site has a far bigger problem with the mob getting on its self-righteous high horse than it does with people not being exactly welcoming to new posters who may have commited a minor internet faux pas.


definitely!!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

some one kick him he getting back up !%


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

MuskieDan said:


> Calm down hang loose. I was generalizing those on OGF who attack new members. Obviously I wasn't referring to those who kindly offered help to OP, they are the exception to my little rant.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


MuskieDan, sorry I took your post wrong. Be safe and have a great fishing season.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

streamstalker said:


> This post is out of hand. Look back. There was one post...ONE POST...early on that was a little sarcastic about asking where to fish on a first post.
> 
> Honestly, if you ask me, and no one did, this site has a far bigger problem with the mob getting on its self-righteous high horse than it does with people not being exactly welcoming to new posters who may have commited a minor internet faux pas.





jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> definitely!!


Yeah that was my post. I admit it came across much stronger than I had intended it to, and I already admitted I was wrong in this situation. 
If it helps unwind OGF's collective panties, I will say it again, I WAS WRONG AND AM SORRY. 

Not getting on you SS, just trying to put this baby to bed.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

All you guys just need to go fishin, to release those inner tensions.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> If it helps unwind OGF's collective panties


Well you learn something new every day, I didn't know there were OGF panties.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I go commando

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

honestly, if i had never been on an internet forum before, i would have asked questions when i joined. but i knew what would happen if i did, so i didnt. i am an avid fisherman as well, but shore fishing big lakes is still somewhat of a mystery to me. i think thats why i kind of fell in love with creek fishing for smallies....because i could take advantage of the entire body of water. im still a terrible lake fisherman, and im still afraid to ask for advice because of the same reasons as the original post. hell, i dont even have kids to take....im just confused at shore fishing large bodies of water.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

in either case, i havent had a lot of luck fishing them.


----------

